# Greek congratulatory phrase



## Theseus (Sep 12, 2012)

It is bugging me that I cannot recall the common phrase that Greeks use to somebody when they have acquired something new, like a motor bike or hairstyle. It isn't να ζήσει/ζήσουνε .... but I think it is something like *στην υγεία σου* το παπάκι or *στην υγεία* σου το κούρεμα σου. :curse:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

*με γεια*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Με γεια! Με γεια το παπάκι, με γεια το κούρεμα, Θησέα!


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 12, 2012)

Καλορίζικο! (for houses, cars, etc.) 

Καλοτάξιδο! (for cars, books, boats)

Not exactly the phrase you want, but I thought we should have them here.


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2012)

Με τις υγείες σου / σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> Με τις υγείες σου / σας.


Μετά από φτέρνισμα, κούρεμα, τι άλλο;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μετά από φτέρνισμα, κούρεμα, τι άλλο;


Η πεθερά μου το έλεγε και μετά από λούσιμο/μπάνιο/ξύρισμα. 

Καλοφόρετο! (για καινούργια ρούχα)
Καλοφάγωτα! (για λεφτά από λαχείο/αποζημίωση κ.λπ)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

...
Καλόπιοτα (τα ποτά, και τα λεφτά όταν προορίζονται για τέτοιο σκοπό), καλομαγείρευτα (και καλομαγέρευτα στην Κρήτη, τα κουκιά που ψωνίσαμε), καλόβραστες (οι φακές που πήραμε μαζί με τα κουκιά, καλόβραστα τα ρεβίθια, τα φασόλια και τα χόρτα, καλόβραστη η φάβα), καλοφούρνιστα (τα κουλουράκια που πλάσατε για επιδόρπιο στη φακορεβιθοχορτοφασουλόφαβα), καλοχώνευτα (τα άρτι καταβροχθισθέντα εδέσματα με τα οποία εταρατσώθημεν), καλόσπαρτο (το χωραφάκι που ετοιμάζεται για τη νέα σοδειά, όπου φύονται τα ανωτέρω φαγώσιμα και μη), καλομάζωχτα (τα προϊόντα του χωραφιού), καλοβάδιστα (τα καινούργια πατούμενα), καλοκάμωτα (όσα θα κάμετε στο νέο εγχείρημα που ξεκινάτε), καλοτσέπωτα, καλοφάγωτα και καλοσκόρπιστα (τα μαρούλια, και _σε καλή μεριά_), καλοτάιστος (ο μπαμπογερομπεμπές που "τα φάγαμε μαζί") και καλοσούβλιστος (ο μούσκαρος, 2α και 2γ), καλόδεχτος (ο καλεσμένος που περιμένουμε), καλόδεχτο (το τέλος της κρίσης), καλοστεφάνωτη (η νύφη ή η προνύμφη, η κόρη, καλοκρέμαστος ο γαμπρός), με το καλό, καλή λευτεριά (λέμε στις εγκύους), καλόμοιρο (το νεογέννητο), καλόμοιρο και το καινούργιο σπιτικό. Πάντα γεια, πάντα χαρά, Θησέα! 

And if a boy gets a haircut, pre-teens and teens usually congratulate him with a light (or not so light), friendly (usually) slap in the back of the neck (a clean, smooth target).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

και καλολερωμένα (τα φρεσκοπλυμμένα ρουχαλάκια), που 'λεγε η μανούλα μου.

Καλοδιάβαστο, Θησέα! (Και καλά ξεμπερδέματα  )


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

daeman said:


> καλοκάμωτα


Αν το μεταφέρω στις Λεξιπλασίες με μια απλή αντιμετάθεση δυο φωνηέντων θα παραβώ άραγε τους κανόνες ευπρέπειας του φόρουμ; ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Αν το μεταφέρω στις Λεξιπλασίες με μια απλή αντιμετάθεση δυο φωνηέντων θα παραβώ άραγε τους κανόνες ευπρέπειας του φόρουμ; ;)


Τα κωλοκάματα εννοείς (τα μερονυχτοκάματα του κώλου, χωρίς εισαγωγικά) ή να αντιμεταθέσουμε σύμφωνα να βγουν τα κακομάλωτα; :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] (Και καλά ξεμπερδέματα  )



Και καλά ξετελέματα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

daeman said:


> Τα κωλοκάματα εννοείς (τα μερονυχτοκάματα του κώλου, χωρίς εισαγωγικά) ή να αντιμεταθέσουμε σύμφωνα να βγουν τα κακομάλωτα; :)



Δεν φταίω εγώ, τα τρίκωλα που σχολίαζα στου Σαραντάκου φταίνε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Το καινούργιο σπίτι είναι καλορίζικο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το καινούργιο σπίτι είναι καλορίζικο.



Ναι, σύμφωνοι, πάντα και παντού όμως; 

*καλόμοιρος*, επίθ. Kαλότυχος, ευτυχισμένος: (Σουμμ., Παστ. φίδ. Γ´ [1003]). [<επίθ. καλός + ουσ. _μοίρα_. H λ. στο Somav. και σήμ.]

Κι αυτή η _μοίρα_, τι μεγάααλη διαφορά που έχει από το _ριζικό_:

*ριζικό* 1 το [rizikó] Ο38 : η μοίρα, το πεπρωμένο: _Tο ΄χει το ~ μας, είναι γραμμένο, καθορισμένο από τη μοίρα. Φταίει το στραβό το ~ μας._ ΠAΡ _Aν έχεις τύχη* διάβαινε και ~ περπάτει._ [μσν. _ριζικόν_ ουσιαστικοπ. ουδ. του επιθ. _ριζικός_]


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Η διαφορά είναι ότι η ευχή είναι καλορίζικο και όχι καλόμοιρο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

...
Στην Κρήτη (και όχι μόνο) λέμε _και_ καλόμοιρο, κι ας είναι και κακορίζικο. 
Τι ψυχή έχει μια ευχή; Σε ISO θα τηνε βάλουμε κι αυτή, σε καλούπι; Πες την κι ας είναι και στραβή, πες την κι ας πέσει χάμω. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Η πεθερά μου το έλεγε και μετά από λούσιμο/μπάνιο/ξύρισμα.
> [...]


The three s's: hit, Shower, and Shave (not necessarily in that order).
What all men (should) do before going out or after waking up.


----------



## cosmasad (Aug 25, 2020)

Good morning friends,

I ran in to this thread this morning and wondering if someone can tell me confirm that "Καλοδιάβαστο" is a word expressing "best wishes" used toward someone who has just acquired a new book... Would the store clerk selling the book say it to a buyer, or someone who is giving a gift of a book to the recipient?

Thank you!


----------



## cosmasad (Aug 25, 2020)

... Or would one use the word when referring to a book that is "well-read"?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2020)

"Καλοδιάβαστο" is a wish to someone who just acquired a book to enjoy it. It's usually said when a book is gifted. I wouldn't be surprised if a small bookstore owner would say this to a buyer, after a nice conversation about the book (a store clerk, not so much, I believe).

"Well-read" would be translated as "καλοδιαβασμένο". "Kαλοδιαβασμένος" can also be used for people who are well-educated on a certain subject or generally.


----------



## cosmasad (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you, Alexandra!


----------

